# My small basement tv/theatre room pic.



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a lot of pics of the amount of work that went into this 6yr project, like digging the whole basement down 3 feet. Anyways here is a pic so far dont mind the front porch furniture.lol I didnt get any furniture yet.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

This really doesnt compare to most here but it works for me as this is my first setup and already want to upgrade the speakers.:spend:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice! i like the build in you did where you have your pictures, looks like a great room.:T


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

the colors said:


> ... this is my first setup and already want to upgrade the speakers.:spend:


Nice room....:T

Upgrade???? that sounds familiar :bigsmile:

Do you plan to install some acoustic panels??? that will help too.

Are you using presence speakers (speakers in the top front)???? Do they help in the movie experience??? most people use back surrounds and not many use the presence spekaers....


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

bambino said:


> Nice! i like the build in you did where you have your pictures, looks like a great room.:T


Thanks, need to hang those pictures up but found that cut in box when standing next to it when the base is on it gets a bit boomy in there. Might need to make some sound panels and install them in the box then the pictures.:scratch:
Also the equipment components pull out on draw glides tried to keep the floor area open.


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Nice room....:T
> 
> Upgrade???? that sounds familiar :bigsmile:
> 
> ...


Yes I do but not really sure where to put them yet. From what I get they need to be on the front wall but not sure where(any ideas)?. As far as the presence speakers go I am not happy with them at all!!!!. The sound you get from them is hard to determine cause you hear the fronts more even when its really loud cant tell.
I kick myself in the butt for not prewireing:crying: for the back surrounds. I really thought the hights were going to be better. Have to say the Klipsch HD 1000s are not bad at all for a little speaker.


----------

